# Uber's Blaire Mattson straight out lies on Steve Harvey: "Tips are actually included"!



## chi1cabby

Listen to Interview With Blaire Mattson Of Uber on Steve Harvey Morning Show:
*


https://soundcloud.com/steveharveymorningshow%2Finterview-with-blair-mattson
*At 2:20 mark, co-host Thomas Miles asks "Are you supposed to tip the Driver"?
Blaire Mattson giggles and says "No! Tips are actually included... If you tried to tip the Driver, you might get some funny looks! Yeah tips are actually included. You don't need to include an extra tip."


----------



## tohunt4me

Ubers tip.
Not the drivers tip.


----------



## chi1cabby

Blaire Mattson on Twitter *(@blairemattson): https://twitter.com/blairemattson?s=09*

Co-host Thomas Miles *(@nephewtommy): https://twitter.com/nephewtommy?s=09*

Steve Harvey* (@IAmSteveHarvey): https://twitter.com/IAmSteveHarvey?s=09*

Steve Harvey Radio *(@SteveHarveyFM): https://twitter.com/SteveHarveyFM?s=09*


----------



## Instyle

Wow, just wow! Hopefully many have called her out on this?


----------



## chi1cabby

*Please Retweet:*

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/710822657046872065*









*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/710826036213055488*


----------



## JapanFour

that funny look she mentioned is a smile. Its probably a foreign expression to a person like this.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

Great lawsuit material. Uber now owes me $$$$ thousands.


----------



## ABC123DEF

I can't believe she's selling out other women into poverty by getting them involved in this UberMooberGooberFooberFoolishness.


----------



## stuber

That should be the end of Ms. Matson's career as an Uber spokeswoman. They've already spent millions denying exactly what she said.

And GOOD GOD, what a tool on Uber's payroll Harvey is.


----------



## Uberbrethren

It's pretty clear that drivers get paid per mile and per minute...nowhere in in the dashboard or tax materials is there an allocation to 'tip' or similar. On the tax documentation they have categories that cover other miscellaneous payments, but nothing that corresponds to 'gratuity.'

They might be farther down the rabbit hole with the tip falsehood than the myth the SRF existed for safety purposes.


----------



## ABC123DEF

If Big Foober was to vaporize into a memory and those new buildings they're constructing had to be sold after the lawsuits, it would result in nothing but cheers and belly-laughs from me.


----------



## Beur

Remember the big Starbucks lawsuit over tips, there's definitely a lawsuit here. Maybe I'll contact Miss Riordan for representation.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/11/13/starbucks-workers-tips-massachusetts-suit_n_2121931.html


----------



## bestpals

Lets ALL now sue uber for our tips. That should bankrupt this corrupt company.


----------



## chi1cabby

Beur said:


> Maybe I'll contact Miss Riordan for representation


Please link this thread in your email to Shannon Liss-Riordan's Law Office.

She'll know what to do with this piece of evidence!


----------



## tohunt4me

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Great lawsuit material. Uber now owes me $$$$ thousands.


Your " share " of the " included" tip !


----------



## Uber Ed

chi1cabby said:


> Please link this thread in your email to Shannon Liss-Riordan's Law Office.
> 
> She'll know what to do with this piece of evidence!


how do we contact her?


----------



## Beur

From the Service Agreement 4.1 in Uber's own words "neither the fare nor the fare calculation includes any gratuity." Clearly they're lying to the public.


----------



## chi1cabby

Uber Ed said:


> how do we contact he


The law firm has been made aware of Blaire Mattson's lie on tips.
You can find Shannon Liss-Riordan Law Firms contact info at www.UberLAWSUIT.com


----------



## Uber-Doober

chi1cabby said:


> View attachment 32451
> 
> Blaire Mattson on Twitter *(@blairemattson): https://twitter.com/blairemattson?s=09*
> 
> Co-host Thomas Miles *(@nephewtommy): https://twitter.com/nephewtommy?s=09*
> 
> Steve Harvey* (@IAmSteveHarvey): https://twitter.com/IAmSteveHarvey?s=09*
> 
> Steve Harvey Radio *(@SteveHarveyFM): https://twitter.com/SteveHarveyFM?s=09*





chi1cabby said:


> Listen to Interview With Blaire Mattson Of Uber on Steve Harvey Morning Show:
> *
> 
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/steveharveymorningshow%2Finterview-with-blair-mattson
> *At 2:20 mark, co-host Thomas Miles asks "Are you supposed to tip the Driver"?
> Blaire Mattson giggles and says "No! Tips are actually included... If you tried to tip the Driver, you might get some funny looks! Yeah tips are actually included. You don't need to include an extra tip."


^^^
That's the BS that they're teaching at Harvard these days?


----------



## Montgomery

I tend to believe these people like Blaire Mattson at corporate are self delusional. They believe their own horseshit that drivers are earning more than ever and are treated well. If they don't, then they clearly are soulless scumbags. This woman is working towards getting 1Million women on boarded with Uber and if you look at what she follows on Twitter you see a bunch of international organizations that actually help people. Yet she spews the lie and then says that she "misspoke". 

Giving her the benefit of the doubt, she probably did believe the bullshit line that tips were included with the fare. But now she knows better. A rational and educated person such as herself when discovering they are wrong about something would look into it just a little bit more. If she did, she would see for herself how her efforts on behalf of that company she works for end up screwing people rather than helping. Very unlike the organizations she follows on twitter. Again, those employees up at corporate are either self delusional or soulless scumbags.


----------



## chi1cabby

Here is Blaire Mattson's three tweet retraction. This was the first time she's tweeted since 2011. I think Uber's Legal Counsel probably asked her to tweet this retraction:


----------



## chi1cabby

Ashton Kutchner, an early stage Uber investor, on Jimmy Kimmel (3/28/16) on the subject of tipping:




*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/714649083055448064*
*Please Retweet:


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/714797763880361984







*


----------



## Montgomery

chi1cabby said:


> I think Uber's Legal Counsel probably asked her to tweet this retraction:
> 
> View attachment 33821


That's what I thought as well.


----------



## Montgomery

chi1cabby said:


> Ashton Kutchner, an early stage Uber investor, on Jimmy Kimmel (3/28/16) on the subject of tipping:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/714649083055448064*
> *Please Retweet:
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/714797763880361984
> View attachment 33828
> *


Wow, he says he's been talking about tipping with Travis "all along the life cycle of the company". By him stating this it shows that he must have known that Uber was lying when they used to say that tipping was included in the fare.


----------



## Darrell

chi1cabby said:


> The law firm has been made aware of Blaire Mattson's lie on tips.
> You can find Shannon Liss-Riordan Law Firms contact info at www.UberLAWSUIT.com


Is this only covering California? Why they not covering the entire United States? 10 Billion split by 10,000 drivers is still a nice chunk for all.....Well after the lawyer takes her 40 %.


----------



## chi1cabby

Darrell said:


> Is this only covering California? Why they not covering the entire United States?


The #UberLAWSUIT is limited to California Drivers, but there are similar misclassification lawsuits in about 10 other States.
More info here:
*New Partner Agreement, Binding Arbitration Provision, Opting Out & UberLAWSUIT Explained*
And:
*List of Class action lawsuits filed against Uber by drivers*


----------



## Darrell

I wonder if the driver(s) who initiated the lawsuit gets a bigger cut than the rest? Seems no lawsuit going on down here in NOLA but I suspect if California wins, it will open the flood gates of lawsuits in every state.


----------



## XUberMike

I've never tweeted in my life but I guess it's a good time to learn...

afrojoe824 Optimus Uber arto71 cin90 KekeLo F213

Do you guys tweet? I need a lesson I want to tweet this bigmouth


----------



## KekeLo

XUberMike said:


> I've never tweeted in my life but I guess it's a good time to learn...
> 
> afrojoe824 Optimus Uber arto71 cin90 KekeLo F213
> 
> Do you guys tweet? I need a lesson I want to tweet this bigmouth


I teach you more than tweet, Michael


----------



## KekeLo

XUberMike said:


> I've never tweeted in my life but I guess it's a good time to learn...
> 
> afrojoe824 Optimus Uber arto71 cin90 KekeLo F213
> 
> Do you guys tweet? I need a lesson I want to tweet this bigmouth


I'm going to go tweet these fools right now. I just read these posts.


----------



## XUberMike

I really need to venture out of LA threads more...miss some valuable stuff.


----------



## afrojoe824

XUberMike said:


> I've never tweeted in my life but I guess it's a good time to learn...
> 
> afrojoe824 Optimus Uber arto71 cin90 KekeLo F213
> 
> Do you guys tweet? I need a lesson I want to tweet this bigmouth


Done my part!


----------



## Optimus Uber

XUberMike said:


> I've never tweeted in my life but I guess it's a good time to learn...
> 
> afrojoe824 Optimus Uber arto71 cin90 KekeLo F213
> 
> Do you guys tweet? I need a lesson I want to tweet this bigmouth


My twitter account keep getting banned. Hahaha


----------



## arto71

Ashton Kutcher "uber is design to be get in get out seamless , cashless transaction "
That's why uber takes cash as a payment in six countries (just under 40 cities )


----------



## XUberMike

Well I signed up now how do I tweet her, I only see her tweets


----------



## afrojoe824

XUberMike said:


> Well I signed up now how do I tweet her, I only see her tweets


click on the tweet you see. and it'll take you to a screen where you could respond

140 characters or less at a time


----------



## LEAFdriver

XUberMike said:


> *I really need to venture out of LA threads more*...miss some valuable stuff.


THIS is ONE WAY to do that. I always just click on: NEW POSTS


----------



## chi1cabby

XUberMike said:


> Well I signed up now how do I tweet her, I only see her tweets


Click on her tweet that has @IAmSteveHarvey in it. Then you can type your tweet under it.


----------



## KekeLo

My username is Rose Rick on tweeter. WTF was I thinking?


----------



## KekeLo




----------



## XUberMike

chi1cabby said:


> Click on her tweet that has @IAmSteveHarvey in it. Then you can type your tweet under it.


Well I tried, I see tweets under my tweets but not where rest are under joes tweets.

Well Joe says I screwed it up


----------



## arto71

KekeLo said:


> My username is Rose Rick on tweeter. WTF was I thinking?
> View attachment 33849


Say what? From KeKe to Holly to Rose.
Edit .it was Molly, lucky number 12.


----------



## KekeLo

LOL


----------



## XUberMike

So somebody needs to tell me how to post my shit for the world to see it's only under my name and my one follower can see it I guess

Joe's just laughing at me


----------



## KekeLo

XUberMike said:


> So somebody needs to tell me how to post my shit for the world to see it's only under my name and my one follower can see it I guess


You must click on one of the post that Blair posted in order for the world to see your greatness.


----------



## KekeLo

XUberMike said:


> Well I tried, I see tweets under my tweets but not where rest are under joes tweets.
> 
> Well Joe says I screwed it up


You did screw up, and you need to right this wrong. Now, go back and get her done, Mike.


----------



## Newwber

I really can't believe this "story" hasn't gained any traction with someone who likes the underdogs side of things. I wish I was popular...... I'd be a tweetin' fool!


----------



## XUberMike

KekeLo said:


> You did screw up, and you need to right this wrong. Now, go back and get her done, Mike.


So I think I'm officially a tweeter

So tell me who should I be watching or tweeting

I think I got a follower maybe two hopefully one of them is Travis


----------



## KekeLo

XUberMike said:


> So I think I'm officially a tweeter
> 
> So tell me who should I be watching or tweeting
> 
> I think I got a follower maybe two hopefully one of them is Travis


Is Travo, really following you? LOL.


----------



## XUberMike

Well I guess I'm officially not a tweeter they seem to have vanished again I give up


----------



## KekeLo

XUberMike said:


> Well I guess I'm officially not a tweeter they seem to have vanished again I give up


Tweeter doesn't allow you to post that filthy language that you posted. Now, go back, and clean it up Michael. Lol.


----------



## ABC123DEF

Maybe she's right. I guess that 70 cent base fare in my market is the tip after all.


----------



## afrojoe824

KekeLo said:


> View attachment 33850


Keke, are you Rose Rick?


----------



## KekeLo

afrojoe824 said:


> Keke, are you Rose Rick?


Yes.


----------



## afrojoe824

KekeLo said:


> Yes.


Cool. ahha I was wondering who it was that followed me. hahaha


----------



## XUberMike

Joe says that Beach is deleting my post


----------

